# Connection through modem but not router



## Graevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Bear with me on this, it's quite a bit. Four days ago my router randomly stopped receiving connection from my modem. I am able to get connection from a straight hardwire to the modem, but not to the router. I figured the router had busted so I went and bought a new to one to see if that fixed the problem and it didn't. The problem still persists. I have also tried changing out cat5's to see if that would help and nothing. There are no bent down prongs on any LAN ports on any of the connected devices either. I have also tried all of the basic troubling shooting steps that I can think of other than cloning and I don't see how that would help as my settings were working perfectly fine until the internet decided to break. My ISP seems to have no clue as to what is going on as the modem is getting connection. I just don't see how it is on my end because two different routers fail to work. Also, the troubleshooting tab, under network connections, believes that there is a DNS problem somewhere. I was never issued a static anything and I keep all of my settings on dynamic and it has always worked. Another funny thing is that less than 200 feet away in another home I have the same exact setup with the same ISP and the connection is fine. They only thing that I can think of is that the ISP's modem, which they force me to use, has had some kind of hiccup. Bad thing is that they will charge me to come out and check it out. I have cable internet through Fidelity Communications and I've never really had any kind of problem out of them. I run on Windows 10 as well. 

Things I have done:
ipconfig/release & renew
hard resets
factory resets
changing hardware
ran tracert's to see if I could see anything

I am seriously at my wits's end. Can anyone share some incite?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What are the make/model of each device....aka ISP modem and your router? What ISP do you have?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope you are connecting the modem to the WAN port of your router. It is strange that a direct connection to the modem works, but not through a router. Unplug all connections to the modem, turn it off and unplug its power source for five minutes. Reconnect the ISP cable to the modem, plug in its power source and turn it on. Allow it a couple of minutes to boot and establish a connection to the ISP (wait for the lights to stabilize) then connect a cable to it and your PC's ethernet port. Open CMD and run the command below:


```
IPCONFIG /ALL >0 & NOTEPAD 0
```
Save the text file that opens to the Desktop and attach it in your next reply or copy & paste its contents to your next reply. I am fully aware of the fact that a direct connection to the modem works, but it's still helpful to know what your network environment looks like.

Next, separately configure your new router as follows:
Unplug ALL connections to the router. Plug in its power source and turn it on (if it's not already on). Wait for a couple of minutes to allow it to boot. Locate the reset button on the router (refer to its manual if necessary) then press and hold it (with something blunt, like a ball point pen or straightened paper clip) until it appears to reboot (observe the status lights for changes). Wait for a couple if minutes for the lights to stabilize, your router should have reset to factory defaults.

Connect a cable to one of the LAN ports of the router and your PC. A limited connection will be established. Open a browser and open the router's web config page. Do not change any other settings except wireless settings. Set an SSID and WPA2PSK key/password then save the settings and reboot the router. Turn it off, attach a cable between the modem and router (WAN port) and turn it back on. Allow a couple of minutes to boot and lights to stabilize. Connect a second cable between router and PC, then post the output of IPCONFIG /ALL. Let's see those outputs first, then we can advice further.


----------



## Graevin (Dec 19, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> What are the make/model of each device....aka ISP modem and your router? What ISP do you have?


I have a Netgear Nighthawk and I went and bought a Netgear R6300v2 to see if a new router would fix the problem. My ISP is Fidelity Communications.


----------



## Graevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Stancestans said:


> I hope you are connecting the modem to the WAN port of your router. It is strange that a direct connection to the modem works, but not through a router. Unplug all connections to the modem, turn it off and unplug its power source for five minutes. Reconnect the ISP cable to the modem, plug in its power source and turn it on. Allow it a couple of minutes to boot and establish a connection to the ISP (wait for the lights to stabilize) then connect a cable to it and your PC's ethernet port. Open CMD and run the command below:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Austin-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::61cf:674f:740a:6111%5(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 19, 2015 11:01:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 20, 2015 11:01:29 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 276344000
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3E-B1-8F-2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F1B27B2C-2520-4CB2-A8FA-40E913DD4A82}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


That was the first ipconfig request, here is the second:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Austin-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::61cf:674f:740a:6111%5(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 19, 2015 11:01:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 20, 2015 11:12:06 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 276344000
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3E-B1-8F-2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F1B27B2C-2520-4CB2-A8FA-40E913DD4A82}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Everything is hardwired correctly.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is the brand/model of the modem?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What is the status of the internet LED (second, next to power LED) on your new router (Netgear R6300v2)? Is it a solid green, solid amber or off? Let's see a screenshot of the router's status page.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> ...


When connected directly to modem, I was not expecting default gateway of class 192.168.1.1. The default gateway should be the IP address of the modem, acquired from the ISP (via DHCP). The DNS server shouldn't be 192.168.1.1 either. If both your WAN and LAN interfaces are using 192.168.1.1, there's bound to be problems accessing the internet (a public, external network).


----------



## Graevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Old Rich said:


> What is the brand/model of the modem?


The modem is an Arris CM820.


----------



## Graevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Stancestans said:


> When connected directly to modem, I was not expecting default gateway of class 192.168.1.1. The default gateway should be the IP address of the modem, acquired from the ISP (via DHCP). The DNS server shouldn't be 192.168.1.1 either. If both your WAN and LAN interfaces are using 192.168.1.1, there's bound to be problems accessing the internet (a public, external network).


Here is an ipconfig shortly after something weird happened. I was unable to access the internet. Under my status in network and sharing, IPv4 had access, but IPv6 did not. This happened out of no where after I tried wiring the modem to the router again to see if some kind of magic had fixed it. 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Austin-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::61cf:674f:740a:6111%5(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 19, 2015 1:43:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 20, 2015 1:43:11 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 276344000
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3E-B1-8F-2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F1B27B2C-2520-4CB2-A8FA-40E913DD4A82}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Here is one straight from my modem (the previous two I sent you were from the router, just at different times of trying to reset everything).

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Austin-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : fidelitycommunications.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fidelitycommunications.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::61cf:674f:740a:6111%5(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.35.216.174(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 19, 2015 1:49:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 24, 2015 1:49:42 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.35.216.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.229.65.216
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 276344000
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3E-B1-8F-2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.35.128.34
24.35.128.35
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fidelitycommunications.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:1823:d8ae::1823:d8ae(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419430400
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3E-B1-8F-2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.35.128.34
24.35.128.35
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.fidelitycommunications.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fidelitycommunications.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:2e:3ebe:e7dc:2751(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2e:3ebe:e7dc:2751%10(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201326592
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-3E-B1-8F-2C-27-D7-2C-D3-3F
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

I am unable to provide a screen shot of the status, but I can give you any information you need from the status page.


----------



## Graevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Strangely enough it is still doing it. When I connect my PC to the router and the router to the modem, my PC recognizes some kind of internet connection because in the bottom right had task bar it shows "Network 4 Internet Access." It has not been doing this and nothing has changed other than my trying to constantly disconnect and reconnect things. Though no page will load still and my router will not configure itself as it says there is no internet connection. So one thing says I have a connection and the other does not. Also, the internet light on the router is still amber even when my PC points towards having a connection. Also, the troubleshoot tool says there is a DNS issue.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Graevin said:


> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.35.216.174(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.35.216.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.229.65.216
> ...


Go to your router's web config/management site and open the status page. Under the Internet Port section, what values does it report for the following (values in brackets are expected)?

[1] IP address (24.35.216.x)
[2] Connection (DHCP)
[3] IP subnet mask (255.255.255.0)
[4] Domain name server (24.35.128.34, 24.35.128.35)


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Graevin said:


> The modem is an Arris CM820.


Does your modem have a web management site? I've tried looking, but the manual doesn't contain such a thing. If it does, there would be a sticker/label on it showing the default IP address, user and password for logging into the webmgt site.


----------



## Graevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Stancestans said:


> Graevin said:
> 
> 
> > The modem is an Arris CM820.
> ...



Here is the info you requested.

IP address - 0.0.0.0
Connection - DHCP
IP Subnet Mask - 0.0.0.0
Domain Name Server - 0.0.0.0

I don't see any form of internal setup on my modem either.


----------



## Graevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Well it turns out the modem was bad. My ISP sent me another and that fixed the problem. Thanks, guys!


----------

